# Help! I think there is something wrong with my RIR Chicks



## Christianskydiver (Mar 23, 2013)

So, being new to chicken farming, I don't know if it is just paranoia or what, but I think my RIR chicks have a feather issue. They look like something is wrong with them. Maybe mites or lice? They were like that when I picked them up from the feed store, about three days ago, but I didn't really notice it till today. I say one of the chicks pecking through the feathers of the other one. (I only bought two RIR). The barred rock seems to be ok with no issue. They don't really move around much. They sit around most of the day while my other chicks are busy ezploring the brooder box. ( I bought 11 chicks total. 4 americanus, 3 buff orpington, 2 Road island reds, and 2 barred rock). The 4 americanus and 3 buff oprington stay in their brooder box, and one of the barred rocks has joined them. (they started out in their own box, which was connected together by another box, so 3 boxes total, with little holes cut in them so they could visit and be freinds  )

so now in the one box the 2 RIR and one barred rock hang out. the RIR just sit there most of the day. Some time they get up and stand on the metal feeder and poop (I clean up afterwards). But other than that they stay still. 

Am I just being paranoid or do you think there may be an issue? I have attached some photos for reference.


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Christianskydiver said:


> So, being new to chicken farming, I don't know if it is just paranoia or what, but I think my RIR chicks have a feather issue. They look like something is wrong with them. Maybe mites or lice? They were like that when I picked them up from the feed store, about three days ago, but I didn't really notice it till today. I say one of the chicks pecking through the feathers of the other one. (I only bought two RIR). The barred rock seems to be ok with no issue. They don't really move around much. They sit around most of the day while my other chicks are busy ezploring the brooder box. ( I bought 11 chicks total. 4 americanus, 3 buff orpington, 2 Road island reds, and 2 barred rock). The 4 americanus and 3 buff oprington stay in their brooder box, and one of the barred rocks has joined them. (they started out in their own box, which was connected together by another box, so 3 boxes total, with little holes cut in them so they could visit and be freinds  )
> 
> so now in the one box the 2 RIR and one barred rock hang out. the RIR just sit there most of the day. Some time they get up and stand on the metal feeder and poop (I clean up afterwards). But other than that they stay still.
> 
> Am I just being paranoid or do you think there may be an issue? I have attached some photos for reference.


From what i see there isn't anything wrong


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

birdguy said:


> From what i see there isn't anything wrong


You would see little black beetle like things more around the face area


----------



## HomeSkillet (Mar 1, 2013)

Does anyone else have this thing where their head itches as they read about mites and lice?

They do look fine in the pic to me too. <scratches head>


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

HomeSkillet said:


> Does anyone else have this thing where their head itches as they read about mites and lice?
> >


The second I hear the word Lice. Every. Time. Eww


----------



## lovemychickens (Jan 20, 2013)

Look under their wings and in the vent area if u see mites. U can put D E in the bedding, I use it for all my birds and happy to say I'm mite free


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

The look normal. They are growing new feathers and sounds like preaning. If your worried about bugs just look under their feathers, you'll be able to see the bugs or eggs.


----------



## bufforphingtonbreeder189 (Feb 23, 2013)

They are probly just growing feathers. If they were mites, the other chicks would have them too.


----------

